# Inlaid Lettering



## JohnZ (Dec 7, 2011)

I would like to inlay some lettering on the front of a toy box I am making for my grandson and need help. I want the letters to be flush with the surface of the toy box I searched the threads but could not find a solution to this.

I have cut out the letters on my scroll saw and intended to simply use guide bushings to follow the letters to route the face of the toy box then follow the letter again to create a slightly larger letter that would fit into the toy box. But I see that when I do this the letters will be very distorted. 

For instance using the letter "B". When I trace the inside of the "B" there will be very little if any opening on the inside, essentially the "B" just becomes an outline with the interior all filled in.

Is there a way to overcome this?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

JohnZ said:


> I would like to inlay some lettering on the front of a toy box I am making for my grandson and need help. I want the letters to be flush with the surface of the toy box I searched the threads but could not find a solution to this.
> 
> I have cut out the letters on my scroll saw and intended to simply use guide bushings to follow the letters to route the face of the toy box then follow the letter again to create a slightly larger letter that would fit into the toy box. But I see that when I do this the letters will be very distorted.
> 
> ...


Hi John, welcome to the forum
I take it that the letters you have cut out are female templates? Just askin to make sure we're on the same page. 
You could preserve the interior gaps by pin nailing or taping small pieces to the stock before doing the relief. Depending on the size of the letters is pretty dependent on how much PIA that would be. They would also need to be sized appropriately to account for the bushing offset although you could go back and clean that part up with a pattern bit.
Good Luck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JohnZ

It can be tricky with the scroll saw BUT if you cut both parts at the same time your inlay will always fit just right..

You may say but I have the box made, than just cut out a frame in the box to set your letters in..you can use a inlay router bet set to cut the frame out so it fits just right into the hole..

see links below
http://www.routerforums.com/frequently-asked-questions/26015-inlay-bushing-math.html#post247430
Router Forums - View Single Post - Milescraft sign kit
===
===


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, some of those look like they were inspired by flash backs!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha !!!!!! LOL sometimes I go a bit nuts on the scroll saw 



===



Mike said:


> BJ, some of those look like they were inspired by flash backs!


----------



## JohnZ (Dec 7, 2011)

Firstly ... my apologies for being so late to respond. I am visiting family and have to sneak away to use their computer.

Secondly thanks for the advise.

John, the templates that I have made are Male (I think) the letters protrude above the surface. They are about 2 1/2" high. Maybe I should be making female patterns and saving the cut outs for the interior parts???????

What is a pattern bit?

I apologise in advance for not responding back quickly since I am still visiting and just got caught on the computer. Things will get back to normal on Wednesday when I return home.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

JohnZ said:


> Firstly ... my apologies for being so late to respond. I am visiting family and have to sneak away to use their computer.
> 
> Secondly thanks for the advise.
> 
> ...


Hi John - I'll do the question first. I usually refer to a pattern bit as one with a shank mounted bearing. I think it's going to be irrelevant here though.

Usually, you will do an inlay by making a female template of what you want to inlay and then use that female template to create a relief to accept the object to be inlayed. Easiest way is to use an inlay kit like this one:
Solid Brass Router Inlay Kit

You would use the bit and bushing included WITHOUT the collar installed on the bushing to cut the female template from a suitable template material. 1/4" MDF is a pretty good choice. The female template is then attached to to the material that is to recieve the inlay, the collar is installed on the bushing and the relief is routed. The use of an offset collar on the guide bushing eliminates the math involved with making the female template. As far as filling in the "holes" in P's, B's,.. etc. Easiest way may be just to scroll some fill parts to glue into them after the letter is glued in. 
Some of the more experienced guys will likely be along with a better idea later though.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I can't believe I just bought a Template Inlay kit off Ebay for $19.95 and HF has the same thing for $9.95. That $19.95 Kit probably came from HF to begin with.

When will I ever learn? Probably at this late stage in my life...NEVER!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm surprised that non of you learned gentlemen have suggested freehand routing. John, print out in a style and size that you want, trace it with carbon paper beneath then, with plenty of light and a vacuum or air blower to clear the debris if it is a small box and I'm sure you will be surprised at how easy it is. If you're not sure, try it on some scrap, making sure that it is securely held on the bench.


----------

